# Quick "oops" video



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

http://blutube.policeone.com/Clip.aspx?key=4E255E15414470F0


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

cute but I think some saftey issues need to be addressed


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

Safety issues? As in landing on his butt?
He tripped over his own feet pedaling backwards. I've done it before too. 

But how embarrassing!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Quote:Trained police dog: $10,000.00
> Cool Sunglasses: $75.00
> Embarrassing yourself n front of 100s: Priceless...


It has happened to me in the rubles of disaster work: Helmet, gloves, security glasses, knee protectors, elbow protectors... but once you land in your butt nothing protects it


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

How embarrassing and funny! I trip over my own feet running forward, I just know better than to have it on film! LOL


----------

